# Galehead & Twins Loop



## Troop57 (May 27, 2003)

I'm planning a Galehead/Twins day hike next weekend (may 31) We'll be hiking Gale River Trail to Garfield Trail, summit Galehead, South & North Twin, and then hike out on North Twin Trail.  Does anyone know how much snow, if any, I should expect? 

Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## Greg (May 28, 2003)

This *trail conditions post* from VFTT should give you an indication. Hope this helps!


----------



## MtnMagic (May 30, 2003)

Haystack Road was CLOSED 5 days ago when we thought about hiking North Twin Trail to Galehead via the Twins. After rains every day this week, I would imagine Haystack Road remained closed due to very wet/muddy impassable conditions this spring. 
The USFS service field office at the Ammo Ranger Station is always closed Sat/Sun so give them a call at 603.869.2626. I was out looking for rainy day adventures or I would have writtten sooner. (found them, too!


----------



## Troop57 (May 30, 2003)

Thanks for the update.


----------

